# Flowerhorn, Female I think is Egg bound or constipaited???



## melder (May 23, 2008)

I have a Female Flowerhorn that is now almost 2 years old. I have raised her from almost a near fry. I have her and a Male Red Devil in a 125g tank. The tank is devided in the middle, as you can imagine, the Red Devil doesnt play nice with other fish. I had tried in the past to get these two to spawn, because the Flowerhorn really wants to with the Red Devil. She used to lay eggs on a rock on the bottom and take care of them, but they never hatched, and would mold then I would take them out.

About 3 months ago she got a big buldge like she was going to lay eggs again, but never did, and stopped eating. So I gave her 30 min to 1 hour baths in 4gallons of tank water mixed with Epsom Salt at I think it was 3 tablespoons per gallon. She got better and started to eat again. The last three weeks she has been bloated again like that and will not eat, and the baths really dont seem to affect her much at all. Other than the stress she gets when I net her from the tank.

Any ideas what this is and how I can cure it or help her in someway?

I can tank some pics of her, but I have no clue how to post them on here. I just signed on here, was recomended by someone.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

She may have bloat...

Any feces at all? Is it white and stringy looking?

Have you tried maintaining the epsom salt in the tank rather than going the bath route? You can do this at 1 cup per 100G, you just want to dissolve it well in tank water before adding it.

I would go this route for a couple of days, and if she doesn't begin eating again, you may need to treat with Clout or metronidazole.

Kim


----------



## melder (May 23, 2008)

No feces at all.

I will try the epsom salt in the tank for a couple of days and see how she does.

I will keep you posted.

Thanks


----------

